# Type D Work permit and Dependent Visa



## bharat.rameshwar (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello all,

I did search this forum before creating this thread, but the information I am looking for is not very clear. I apologize in advance.

I am an Indian national, living in India currently.

I work with a German firm, and have been deputed to Germany for 6 months. I currently already hold a work permit (is this the blue card?), and would like to apply for dependent visas for my wife and my 1 yr old child. 

What I would like to know is the following...

1. Do I need to show a sizeable bank balance? My company will already provide me with a deputation letter stating that they will cover my expenses. 
2. Do I also need to provide a proof for employment contract for my time in Germany, apart from the deputation letter? 
3. Do I need to furnish a "Certificate of residence"? 
4. Does my wife have to provide proof for a A1 certification?
5. For the forms for my 1 yr child, is it sufficient if I sign as the father? 
6. Is the dependent visa the same as the "Family reunion visa"? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## simha.k (Oct 2, 2015)

1>Yes. However, your offer letter and other deputation documents will contain all finance related docs.
2>All you need is proper papers from your company that they will bear the cost of visa expenses and your employment letter and other relevant docs. Your German offer letter is a MUST. And not to forget your official marriage registration certificate translated to Deutsch. Your wife should be able to answer all questions correctly at the time of interview. Few questions will be like... 
Which company does your husband work?
How much does he earn?
Which city is he living in currently?
What will you do after joining him there in Germany?
How long have you been married?
If you do not work, how will you pass the time? (Better to answer it by saying that she shall enroll for Deutsch course and if she's a degree holder, she can also enroll for s/w courses)
3>Yes. You need it. You need to furnish your residence registration papers. You need to reside in an area not less than 50 sq mt. If you wish to reside with a child, you need more than roughly 75sqmt
4>Not required. If she has, it'll be an added advantage.
5>Mother and father both should sign. If you alone sign it, it'll be rejected. Either you or your spouse's passport should have either of your names in other's passport. It's compulsory.
6>Ya.. kinda same


----------



## bharat.rameshwar (Dec 14, 2015)

simha.k said:


> And not to forget your official marriage registration certificate translated to Deutsch.


Thank you for the quick reply. 
Any idea where I can get the certificate translated? 

Also, there seems to be a document verification fees of Rs. 2000 per document.
How do I pay this at the consulate, so I do not know the actual amount, and cannot take out a DD for the same?


----------



## simha.k (Oct 2, 2015)

I am surprised why your company isn't bearing the expenses of getting it translated! Basically your company should bear all expenses related to filing all visa docs. Nonetheless, you can get it translated at Goethe Institut or any similar language training institute. Keep in mind that it has to be "certified" from a person who has the authority to verify such translations.

You need to make all payments via DD.


----------

